# 243 ammo



## murdock (Dec 4, 2012)

I been shooting a 7 mag. for years killed alot of deer and pigs with it, but after wacthing women and kids shooting 243 win. dropping deer in there tracks i went out and got one tikka t-3, its a real tack driver. the big Q is what bullet would be the best for deer. i've shot 3 diff. bullets all of them been accurate 85 gr. barnes 95gr. hornady sst. 95gr.fusion the fusion and barnes being the best 5 shots less than dime at 100yd. I bought it for head and neck shot but sometime body shots on deer. third tikka i've owed 7mag 270win 243win all them been that accurate


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

If you want to mainly use it for neck shots then use the SST.

It is the most "explosive" of the three you have tried thus far. Not that it is actually explosive but it expands very rapidly and will transmit the most shock to the surrounding tissues and create the largest temporary wound cavity of the three.

It will work great on body shots as well.

Another you might look at is the Federal premium loaded with the 85 grain Sierra game king BTHP. This is what we use out of our .243's. Like a lightning bolt.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

.243 is fine for shooting them in the boiler room around here. No need for head shots. Head shots are....well, not good.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I dropped my first deer with a .243. Not sure what bullet it was though. It's a great gun


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

I dropped a 150 lb sow (not a real big pig, but still decent size) with a .243. Great all around hunting rifle


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Barnes TTSX almost 100% weight retention and rapid expansion.


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

I shot several deer growing up with a 243 and now my wife shoots it. It will kill an alabama deer dead as he!!. The real nice thing about it is the very flat trajectory. Aim point for 0 to almost 200 yards is close enough my wife doesnt have to guess the range. Crosshairs center mass.


----------

